# Food Safety News - 05/24/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 24, 2021)

*Last minute plan to combine hearings for former peanut executives quashed by Magistrate*
By Dan Flynn on May 24, 2021 12:05 am Starting this morning in federal court in Albany, GA, brothers Stewart and Michael Parnell are getting the week to make collateral attacks on their prison sentences with back-to-back evidentiary hearings on their 2255 Motions. Federal Magistrate Thomas Q. Langstaff on Friday ordered consecutive, not concurrent, hearings. And that was always the plan. But on Friday, the... Continue Reading


*Cadmium in chocolate limits put forward in Codex meeting*
By Joe Whitworth on May 24, 2021 12:03 am A Codex committee has recommended new maximum levels (MLs) for cadmium in chocolate. The levels set for cadmium are 0.3 milligrams per kilogram (mg/kg) for chocolate containing up to 30 percent cocoa total solids and 0.7mg/kg for the 30 percent to 50 percent category. The European Union, Norway and Egypt did not agree with the... Continue Reading


*Warning letter sent to importer after Salmonella outbreak prompted investigation*
By News Desk on May 24, 2021 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Tucker, shut the cluck up!*
By Bill Marler on May 23, 2021 12:31 pm Opinion I don’t watch Fox, I value my grey matter. Someone sent me Tucker’s Friday segment “asking” about the CDC warning of the risks of poultry and Salmonella. The Fox News host invited Tiara Soleim, a “poultry enthusiast” and former contestant on “The Bachelor,” onto his show Friday night to discuss her love for cuddling... Continue Reading


----------

